# Heat Player Tournament (UPDATED: FINALS HAS BEGUN)



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Heat Player Tournament: Black Bracket*

Vote for which Heat player you liked more over his Heat career.

#1 Alonzo Mourning
#16 Sasha Danilovic

#8 Harold Miner
#9 Voshon Lenard

#5 Dan Majerle
#12 Bruce Bowen

#4 Lamar Odom
#13 Brian Shaw

#6 Caron Butler
#11 Billy Owens

#3 Steve Smith
#14 Rafer Alston

#7 Grant Long
#10 Brian Grant

#2 Rony Seikaly
#15 Matt Geiger

Voting for Round 1 will end at Midnight on Thursday night...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Heat Player Tournament: Red Bracket*

Vote for the player you liked more over his Heat career

#1 Glen Rice
#16 Mark "Pogo Man" Strickland 

#8 Ike Austin
#9 Eddie Jones

#5 PJ Brown
#12 Chris Gatling

#4 Jamal Mashburn
#13 Rex Chapman

#6 Sherman Douglas
#11 Kevin Edwards

#3 Dwyane Wade
#14 Kevin Willis

#7 Keith Askins
#10 Anthony Carter

#2 Tim Hardaway
#15 Khalid Reeves

Voting for the 1st round will end at midnight on Thursday night


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Heat Player Tournament: Red Bracket*

#1 Glen Rice

#9 Eddie Jones

#5 PJ Brown

#4 Jamal Mashburn

#6 Sherman Douglas

#3 Dwyane Wade

#7 Keith Askins

#2 Tim Hardaway


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Heat Player Tournament: Red Bracket*



> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> #1 Glen Rice
> #9 Eddie Jones
> #5 PJ Brown
> ...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Heat Player Tournament: Black Bracket*



> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> #1 Alonzo Mourning
> #9 Voshon Lenard
> #5 Dan Majerle
> ...


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Heat Player Tournament: Black Bracket*

#1 Alonzo Mourning

#9 Voshon Lenard

#5 Dan Majerle

#4 Lamar Odom

#6 Caron Butler

#14 Rafer Alston

#10 Brian Grant

#2 Rony Seikaly


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

#1 Alonzo Mourning
#9 Voshon Lenard
#5 Dan Majerle
#4 Lamar Odom
#6 Caron Butler
#3 Steve Smith
#10 Brian Grant
#2 Rony Seikaly


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

#16 Mark "Pogo Man" Strickland 
#9 Eddie Jones
#5 PJ Brown
#13 Rex Chapman
#6 Sherman Douglas
#11 Kevin Edwards
#3 Dwyane Wade
#7 Keith Askins
#2 Tim Hardaway


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Heat Player Tournament: Black Bracket*



> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Vote for which Heat player you liked more over his Heat career.
> 
> #1 Alonzo Mourning
> ...


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Heat Player Tournament: Red Bracket*



> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Vote for the player you liked more over his Heat career
> 
> #1 Glen Rice
> ...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

#1 - Zo
#8 - Baby MJ
#5 - Thunder
#4 - The Goods
#6 - CB4
#3 - Smith
#10 - B.G.
#2 - Rony


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Heat Player Tournament: Black Bracket*

#1 Alonzo Mourning
#9 Voshon Lenard
#5 Dan Majerle
#4 Lamar Odom
#6 Caron Butler
#3 Steve Smith
#10 Brian Grant
#15 Matt Geiger


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Heat Player Tournament: Red Bracket*

#1 Glen Rice
#8 Ike Austin
#5 PJ Brown
#4 Jamal Mashburn
#6 Sherman Douglas
#3 Dwyane Wade
#7 Keith Askins
#2 Tim Hardaway


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

#1 - G-Money
#9 - E.J.
#5 - P.J.
#4 - Mash
#6 - Douglas
#3 - Wade
#7 - Askins
#2 - Tim


----------



## Askins (May 1, 2003)

#1 Glen Rice

#9 Eddie Jones

#5 PJ Brown

#4 Jamal Mashburn

#6 Sherman Douglas

#3 Dwyane Wade

#7 Keith Askins

#2 Tim Hardaway


----------



## Askins (May 1, 2003)

#1 Alonzo Mourning

#8 Harold Miner

#12 Bruce Bowen

#4 Lamar Odom

#6 Caron Butler

#3 Steve Smith

#10 Brian Grant

#2 Rony Seikaly


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

#1 Glen Rice

#9 Eddie Jones

#5 PJ Brown

#13 Rex Chapman

#11 Kevin Edwards

#3 Dwyane Wade

#10 Anthony Carter

#15 Khalid Reeves


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

#1 Alonzo Mourning

#8 Harold Miner

#5 Dan Majerle

#13 Brian Shaw

#11 Billy Owens

#3 Steve Smith

#7 Grant Long

#2 Rony Seikaly


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: Heat Player Tournament: Black Bracket*

#1 Alonzo Mourning

#9 Voshon Lenard

#5 Dan Majerle

#4 Lamar Odom

#6 Caron Butler

#14 Rafer Alston

#10 Brian Grant

#2 Rony Seikaly


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Heat Player Tournament: Black Bracket*

#1 *Alonzo Mourning*
#16 Sasha Danilovic

#8 Harold Miner
#9 *Voshon Lenard*

#5 *Dan Majerle*
#12 Bruce Bowen

#4 *Lamar Odom*
#13 Brian Shaw

#6 *Caron Butler*
#11 Billy Owens

#3 Steve Smith
#14 *Rafer Alston*

#7 Grant Long
#10 *Brian Grant*

#2 *Rony Seikaly*
#15 Matt Geiger


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Heat Player Tournament: Black Bracket*

#16 Sasha Danilovic

#9 Voshon Lenard

#5 Dan Majerle

#4 Lamar Odom

#6 Caron Butler

#14 Rafer Alston

#10 Brian Grant

#2 Rony Seikaly


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

#1 Alonzo Mourning

#8 Harold Miner

#5 Dan Majerle

#4 Lamar Odom

#6 Caron Butler

#14 Rafer Alston

#10 Brian Grant

#2 Rony Seikaly


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat Player Tournament: Red Bracket*

#1 Glen Rice

#9 Eddie Jones

#5 PJ Brown

#4 Jamal Mashburn

#6 Sherman Douglas

#3 Dwyane Wade

#10 Anthony Carter

#2 Tim Hardaway


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

#1 Glen Rice

#8 Ike Austin

#12 Chris Gatling

#4 Jamal Mashburn

#6 Sherman Douglas

#3 Dwyane Wade

#10 Anthony Carter

#2 Tim Hardaway


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

#1 Alonzo Mourning

#9 Voshon Lenard

#5 Dan Majerle

#4 Lamar Odom

#6 Caron Butler

#14 Rafer Alston

#10 Brian Grant

#15 Matt Geiger


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Heat Player Tournament: Red Bracket*

#1 *Glen Rice*
#16 Mark "Pogo Man" Strickland 

#8 *Ike Austin*
#9 Eddie Jones

#5 *PJ Brown*
#12 Chris Gatling

#4 Jamal Mashburn
#13 *Rex Chapman*

#6 *Sherman Douglas*
#11 Kevin Edwards

#3 *Dwyane Wade*
#14 Kevin Willis

#7 Keith Askins
#10 *Anthony Carter*

#2 *Tim Hardaway*
#15 Khalid Reeves


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Round 2 Matchups*

#1 Glen Rice
#9 Eddie Jones

#5 PJ Brown
#4 Jamal Mashburn

#6 Sherman Douglas
#3 Dwyane Wade

#7 Keith Askins
#2 Tim Hardaway


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Round 2*

#1 Alonzo Mourning
#9 Voshon Lenard

#5 Dan Majerle
#4 Lamar Odom

#6 Caron Butler
#3 Steve Smith

#10 Brian Grant
#2 Rony Seikaly


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> *Round 2*
> 
> #1 Alonzo Mourning
> ...


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> *Round 2 Matchups*
> 
> #1 Glen Rice
> ...


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrossOver</b>!
> 
> 
> > Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> ...


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> *Round 2*
> 
> #1 Alonzo Mourning
> ...


----------



## Seven (Oct 10, 2002)

#9 Voshon Lenard
#4 Lamar Odom
#6 Caron Butler
#2 Rony Seikaly


----------



## Seven (Oct 10, 2002)

#1 Glen Rice
#5 PJ Brown
#3 Dwyane Wade
#7 Keith Askins


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

#9 Voshon Lenard

#5 Dan Majerle

#6 Caron Butler

#2 Rony Seikaly


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Damn missed the first round, anyway... 

#9 Eddie Jones

#5 PJ Brown

#3 Dwyane Wade

#2 Tim Hardaway


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> *Round 2 Matchups*
> 
> #1 Glen Rice
> ...


looks like i missed round 1 as well...


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

#1 Alonzo Mourning

#4 Lamar Odom

#6 Caron Butler

#2 Rony Seikaly


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

#1 Glen Rice

#5 PJ Brown

#3 Dwyane Wade

#2 Tim Hardaway


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> #1 Glen Rice
> #5 PJ Brown
> #3 Dwyane Wade
> #2 Tim Hardaway


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> #1 Alonzo Mourning
> #4 Lamar Odom
> #3 Steve Smith
> #2 Rony Seikaly


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Mourning

Odom

Smith

Seikaly


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Rice

PJ

Wade

Hardaway


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

#1 Alonzo Mourning
#5 Dan Majerle
#6 Caron Butler
#10 Brian Grant


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

#1 Glen Rice
#5 PJ Brown
#3 Dwyane Wade
#2 Tim Hardaway


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

#9 Eddie Jones

#5 PJ Brown

#3 Dwyane Wade

#2 Tim Hardaway


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

#1 Alonzo Mourning

#4 Lamar Odom

#6 Caron Butler

#2 Rony Seikaly


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

Round 2

#1 Alonzo Mourning

#4 Lamar Odom

#3 Steve Smith

#10 Brian Grant


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Heat Player Tournament: Black Bracket*



> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Vote for which Heat player you liked more over his Heat career.
> 
> #1 Alonzo Mourning
> ...


----------



## Askins (May 1, 2003)

Round 2

#1 Alonzo Mourning

#4 Lamar Odom

#3 Steve Smith

#2 Rony Seikaly


----------



## Askins (May 1, 2003)

#1 Glen Rice

#5 PJ Brown

#3 Dwyane Wade

#7 Keith Askins


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Round 3 Matchups*

#1 Glen Rice
#5 PJ Brown


#3 Dwyane Wade
#2 Tim Hardaway


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Round 3 Matchups*

#1 Alonzo Mourning
#4 Lamar Odom


#6 Caron Butler
#2 Rony Seikaly


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

*Round 3 Matchups*

#5 PJ Brown

#3 Dwyane Wade


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

#4 Lamar Odom


#6 Caron Butler


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> #1 Alonzo Mourning
> #6 Caron Butler


----------



## Seven (Oct 10, 2002)

Glen Rice
Dwayne Wade


----------



## Seven (Oct 10, 2002)

Lamar Odom
Rony Seikaly.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

#1 Alonzo Mourning


#6 Caron Butler


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*Round 3 Matchups*

#1 Glen Rice

#3 Dwyane Wade


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

G'Money
Wade


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> *Round 3 Matchups*
> 
> #1 Glen Rice
> ...


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> *Round 3 Matchups*
> 
> #1 Alonzo Mourning
> ...


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Glen Rice

Dwyane Wade


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Alonzo Mourning

Caron Butler


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

'Zo

Butler


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Brown
Wade


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

P.J. Brown

Dwyane Wade


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

#1 Alonzo Mourning

#2 Rony Seikaly


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

Mourning 

Butler


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

Rice

Wade


----------



## Askins (May 1, 2003)

#1 Glen Rice

#3 Dwyane Wade


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Finals*
#1 Glen Rice
#3 Dwyane Wade


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Finals Matchups*

#1 Alonzo Mourning

#6 Caron Butler


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> *Finals Matchups*
> 
> #6 Caron Butler


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

#3 Dwyane Wade


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> *Finals Matchups*
> 
> #1 Alonzo Mourning


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

DELETED


----------



## Seven (Oct 10, 2002)

Caron Butler.


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> *Finals Matchups*
> 
> #1 Alonzo Mourning


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> *Finals*
> 
> #3 Dwyane Wade


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Alonzo Mourning


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Wade


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

Wade


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

Zo


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*Finals Matchups*

#6 Caron Butler


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*Finals*

#3 Dwyane Wade


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wade


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Caron Butler


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Finals of the Tournament*


#1 Alonzo Mourning
vs.
#3 Dwyane Wade


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> *Finals of the Tournament*
> 
> 
> #1 Alonzo Mourning


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

*Dwyane Wade*


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

How did Zo beat Caron in the round before?

Zo had four votes and Caron had four votes.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> How did Zo beat Caron in the round before?
> 
> Zo had four votes and Caron had four votes.


cus Zo's better? :yes: 

& my finals vote goes to........
























the 6'10 center out of Georgetown University.............





AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALONZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MOOUUUUUUUUUUUURNINGGGGGGGGG!


----------



## Seven (Oct 10, 2002)

Wade. Why would anyone vote for the man who almost single handidly ruined the Heat franchise.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Seven</b>!
> Wade. Why would anyone vote for the man who almost single handidly ruined the Heat franchise.


Obviously you've only just started supporting the Heat, and are not aware of how much Zo did for the franchise. Without Zo do you think Glen Rice would've lead the Heat to four consecutive Atlantic Division titles?

You can't hold Mourning kidney disease against him. That's just selfish.

Without taking anything away from Wade, Mourning IMO is THE Heat GOAT. 

There's nothing to say Wade can't change that, it's just too early to tell.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Zo


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> 
> 
> Obviously you've only just started supporting the Heat, and are not aware of how much Zo did for the franchise. Without Zo do you think Glen Rice would've lead the Heat to four consecutive Atlantic Division titles?
> ...


Took the words right out of my mouth. 

Wade is an amazing, electrifying player. He can certainly become an all star quick fast and in a hurry, but, Zo was the Heat's heart and soul for seven years man.

Have to give the man his due respect.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

zow


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

i came across a picture i thought i'd share...









:mrt:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Dwyane Wade :yes: playing favorites here


----------



## Seven (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> 
> 
> Obviously you've only just started supporting the Heat, and are not aware of how much Zo did for the franchise. Without Zo do you think Glen Rice would've lead the Heat to four consecutive Atlantic Division titles?
> ...



I just started supporting the Heat? Please, I know more about the Heat then you could ever hope. How can a 21 year old from Sydney, Australia question my Heat knowledge when I actually live in Miami and ummm I don't know...go to the games? Go talk about Kangaroos or something. 


Mourning did almost ruin this franchise, I was down here when it happened. He got paid 30 million dollars a year for sitting at home in street clothes, doing nothing for the organzation. We signed Brian Grant and Eddie Jones to those insane contracts BECAUSE of Alonzo, they were supposed to be support players.

All this would be fine and I am not "being selfish" and holding poor Zo's kidney condition against him and I would still admire him IF when he got healthly the greedy rat ******* didn't just turn around and sign with New Jersey for more money instead of doing the RIGHT thing and staying with us for ANY DAMN THING we offered him because Mickey Arison paid him more money then any one man will ever need for doing JACK SQUAT. 

Alonzo Mourning is selfish scum and everything that is wrong with sports today. Screw him. 

Dwyane Wade is the future and once we get rid out of the Zo period contracts ( BG and EJ ) , we will once again be a championship team , but Zo is still screwing up the franchise.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I pick Mourning


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Seven</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care if you're from Miami and if you go to the games, you don't know half of the story when it comes to the Heat and Zo's breakup before last year...Ask any Heat player who was around when Zo was here, sick or healthy, and see if they think he did nothing for the team and if he's everything that's wrong with sports today.

How about the 100s of thousands of dollars that Zo has put into the community in Miami? The Overtown Youth Center, Children's Home Society and Zo's Summer Groove has put alot of money into the poorer areas of Miami and helped many underprivaliged kids in Miami. But he's what's wrong with sports? I don't think so.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't care if you're from Miami and if you go to the games, you don't know half of the story when it comes to the Heat and Zo's breakup before last year...Ask any Heat player who was around when Zo was here, sick or healthy, and see if they think he did nothing for the team and if he's everything that's wrong with sports today.
> ...


Thanks for the support Caron, and Crossover.

Seven there's always more than one perspective to look at a situation. Fine, you see it as wrong that Zo didn't resign with the Heat for the minimum, in the end he only played a few games this year anyway - wouldn't that just add to your hatred?
So Mourning went for the money, wouldn't you if you had a life threatening condition? Wouldn't you want to make sure your family would be okay should something happen to you? Wouldn't you want to help others with the same condition that couldn't help themselves? A lot of that money is going into research of the disease to help find a cure, so *others* don't have to suffer in the future. How can you see that as selfish? 
We're all sad about what happened to Alonzo, he was the greatest player our franchise ever saw, you can't hold it against him that his career ended sooner than we would have liked.


----------



## Seven (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> How about the 100s of thousands of dollars that Zo has put into the community in Miami? The Overtown Youth Center, Children's Home Society and Zo's Summer Groove has put alot of money into the poorer areas of Miami and helped many underprivaliged kids in Miami. But he's what's wrong with sports? I don't think so.



Please. A true philanthropist gives away money without making such a big hoopla like Zo does with his annual basketball games that he charges 50 bucks per person to get into. 

The greatest Heat sports writer down here ( Ira Winderman ) happens to agree with me about Zo, so someone in Ohio (never lived in Miami either) and Sydney disagreeing with me doesn't change my opinion.


----------



## Seven (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank goodness Zo went for that extra 5 million per year. Lord knows his poor wife and children would have been suffering with the 70 million dollars he made for the 2 and half years he did absolutely NOTHING. 

The fact is Zo has more then enough money to have ANYTING in the world he wants, including enough to "help find a cure" for others. Boohoo. 


 


Zo owed us but turned his back on our city and the Heat franchise.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Seven</b>!
> Please. A true philanthropist gives away money without making such a big hoopla like Zo does with his annual basketball games that he charges 50 bucks per person to get into.
> 
> The greatest Heat sports writer down here ( Ira Winderman ) happens to agree with me about Zo, so someone in Ohio (never lived in Miami either) and Sydney disagreeing with me doesn't change my opinion.


I'm not out to change your opinion of Zo. That's completely your decision, but can you honestly say Wade has done more for the franchise thus far?

I can see why you'd be trying to use my geographic location against my knowledge, that's fine too cus I honestly don't get to see many games, the majority of what I know is what I read - including Ira Winderman's articles.
As for Caron, I'm pretty sure he's just going to college in Ohio, and has lived in Miami. He's one of the biggest Heat supporters around and I know everyone on this board will back me up on that. 
If you wish to question my knowledge, go ahead _question it_, but don't suddenly come to this board and question the knowledge of fans who are constantly supporting the Heat just cus you're bitter about Zo leaving and EJ & BG's contracts. 

You have to remember the good as well as the bad.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Seven</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're really starting to show your age.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Man, someone didn't do his homework. Alonzo is a nice guy and even if you say that you're not holding it against him (kidney problems), you are...


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

Seven...

Let me get this straight, the crux of your argument against Caron and OG is there geographic location?

Ok, how about me? Born and raised in Miami Lakes/Hialeah. I was in High School during the Heats first season in 89 and have been following them ever since. As you've challenged their knowledge of the Heat, I'd ask you to challenge mine.

I can not believe someone would rip on Zo for taking a more favorable contract than we could offer at the time. Guess what, it worked out for ALL parties involved. With Zo signing in Jersey it allowed us to sign our free agents last year: ie Alston and to a lesser extent Odom. Zo tried to play but couldn't, now he's gauranteed his contract by NJ. Wouldn't it of been ironic that he wouldve signed with us after we had to deal with him not playing because of his disease only to see him go right back on the IR?

Sorry buddy. Things worked out well for all parties like I said earlier. Take that hate and put it to good use, like posting on the Knicks forum.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Seven</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's hard to find a correct statement in any of your last posts...

1. Zo's Summer Groove is really really cheap. $5 a seat i think and you're in the arena...if you wanna sit courtside, well of course it's more expensive, what do you expect? 

2. What exactly does Ira agree with you about? I'm sure Ira would agree with us that having Odom is thanks to Zo leaving, so which made it better for us?

3. Again, if you don't know what you're talking about...don't speak. How would you know if I've ever lived in Miami or not? Hell, I'm in Miami right now as I'm typing this message. Just because you live in Hollywood or wherever you're from doesn't make you know anymore than any of us.

4. And if you really think that Zo hurt the Heat more than he helped them over his career here, then you are a complete fool and obviously haven't followed the Heat very long. I guess 2 Defensive Player of the Year awards, a runner up to Malone in the MVP and a 3rd place in the MVP behind Malone and MJ didn't help the Heat those seasons. Zo brought respect to the Heat and without him, we'd still be playing a few blocks down the road, not in the beautiful arena we got right now. Take a minute to think about things before you start opening your mouth...


----------

